# Clarified butter



## Tank_Girl (Dec 26, 2011)

I was reading the wonderfully informative thread on canning butter and, rather and derail a thread, I was wondering if anyone tried making clarified butter and canning it?
In Indian cooking it's known as Ghee.

Clarified butter - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## PrepN4Good (Dec 23, 2011)

Thought I'd give this a little bump... 

I'm not positive about this, but I had read on another forum that clarified butter didn't even really need to be "canned", per se...that if it's done correctly (skimmed carefully, etc) that it could be sealed in a jar & be shelf-stable without a water bath or pressure.

BUT...I've never tried it myself & would be interested in seeing a reply about this. (I have 12 lbs in the freezer & 2 tins of Red Feather butter in storage)


----------



## emilysometimes (Oct 6, 2011)

I found this info on ghee, saying it doesn't need to be refrigerated and says "Aged ghee, Kumbhiighrta, aged between 10 to 100 years, and Mahaghrta, aged over 100 years, are believed to be a powerful tonics."

Ghee | Indian Clarified Butter [Food-India.com]


----------



## elalr (Dec 26, 2010)

we tried it with poor results. not sure what went wrong but our seals popped and it was rancid. we will try again though. i think we filled the jar too full and it boiled out leaving a oily residue on the lip of the jar so it couldnt seal.


----------

